# Temperature difference on phases



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Bump pls


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You need to give some more info. what's the current on each, any voltage drop across it?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya, definitelly need more info. Also any other loads on it, like maybe some control circuitry.


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

Lost,
If your load is balanced then you might start looking for loose/bad connections or your breaker or the connection from breaker to bus.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Thanks. We had an issue before with over heating and a conductor started heating previously about 4 months ago. We repaired as per code and had inspected. But the b phase was the one with the problems. 

We re tightened the hell outta the lugs kn the buss and re terminated everything. When we put an IR camera on the buss connections it seemed the heat was mostly on the bolt head. But I can't be 100% sure. The terminations of the wire were within 3 -4 degrees on the mains coming in.


----------

